# Art work



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 6, 2009)

So I guess I should show off some art work I've done over the years.

Bearded Chicks, I'm still working on that one longhorn sketch from your pics, no telling when it will get done...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful! Those are great WRB.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 7, 2009)

love your sketches.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you!  My favorite one is the third from the bottom, it only took me like 10 minutes to sketch up, taking it from a 4"x8" picture in one of my Country magazines I always get and transferring it by sight and hand alone to an 9"x13" sketch pad.  I really surprised myself with what I'd done when I completed it, to be completely honest.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 7, 2009)

nice nice work!!

I need to get the pics off my camera and show you the Dragoncow we got for Christmas.  It's at the framers now.


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 8, 2009)

Those are great sketches!   My fav is the two long horns.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, WRB!  You're an outstanding artist!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

